# So I won't get any 1099's...do I still claim my income?



## likemyname (Jun 2, 2018)

I worked very little for both Uber and Lyft. It says on the website that I won't get 1099's

UBER
Grossed: 2186
Net: 1435
Expenses, fees & Tax: 750

Lyft is about half this. 

So do I have to claim this? If I don't get a 1099 Im assuming neither does the IRS.


----------



## mmn (Oct 23, 2015)

Yes


----------



## dgates01 (Jun 24, 2018)

I'm in the same boat. Received the tax summary notice which said I didn't meet the threshold to receive a 1099. My net earnings were $4900.. That puts my earnings well above the $600 required to get a 1099.

So what is Uber sending to the IRS if they're not sending me anything? I would have preferred to have gotten a 1099 just for simplicity's sake.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

dgates01 said:


> I'm in the same boat. Received the tax summary notice which said I didn't meet the threshold to receive a 1099. My net earnings were $4900.. That puts my earnings well above the $600 required to get a 1099.
> 
> So what is Uber sending to the IRS if they're not sending me anything? I would have preferred to have gotten a 1099 just for simplicity's sake.


Uber sends a 1099K for driving earnings, the limit is $20,000 not $600. Why does it matter if you get one or not?


----------



## dgates01 (Jun 24, 2018)

UberTaxPro said:


> Uber sends a 1099K for driving earnings, the limit is $20,000 not $600. Why does it matter if you get one or not?


A 1099 or a W-2 has always been part of my tax filing process. I've gotten a 1099 as an independent contractor before in another field making even less.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

dgates01 said:


> A 1099 or a W-2 is always been part of my tax filing process. I've gotten a 1099 as an independent contractor before in another field making even less.


There are at least 15 different types of 1099's... you probably got a 1099-M, Uber issues a 1099-K which has different IRS regulations.


----------



## dgates01 (Jun 24, 2018)

So what is Uber reporting to the IRS in regards to my earnings? I only do Uber Eats, so that's why my income is low.


----------



## Uberbrent (Mar 22, 2016)

likemyname said:


> I worked very little for both Uber and Lyft. It says on the website that I won't get 1099's
> 
> UBER
> Grossed: 2186
> ...


You would assume wrong and the IRS would come after you for non-payment of taxes. I guess the other assumption would be that you didn't pay quarterly taxes either (but maybe you had enough taxes pulled from you regular job to take care of the tax obligation). Good Luck!


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

You are correct, if you don’t get a 1099 neither does the irs

But you would be wrong to think you don’t have to report all your income

Here’s the thing, you probably won’t get caught, but if you do, you will pay a penalty that probably is more than the tax

And chances are that if you claim the standard mileage deduction you probably won’t owe any taxes anyway


----------



## dgates01 (Jun 24, 2018)

oldfart said:


> You are correct, if you don't get a 1099 neither does the irs
> 
> But you would be wrong to think you don't have to report all your income
> 
> ...


I think the person was just asking the question out of curiosity. I don't think the intent was to be a tax scofflaw. It never hurts to get clarification.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

dgates01 said:


> So what is Uber reporting to the IRS in regards to my earnings? I only do Uber Eats, so that's why my income is low.


Nothing


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

No 1099 = no record of your "earnings" at the IRS. Regardless, according to US law, you're still required to file.

If you're a law abiding citizen, claim it. If you're not, I'll turn a blind eye to your post for only $50 bucks.


----------



## dgates01 (Jun 24, 2018)

Fozzie said:


> If you're a law abiding citizen, claim it. If you're not, I'll turn a blind eye to your post for only $50 bucks.


Hah


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

dgates01 said:


> I think the person was just asking the question out of curiosity. I don't think the intent was to be a tax scofflaw. It never hurts to get clarification.


Im sure they were just curious, but he did ask, do I have to claim the income?

The answer of course is yes, but that begs the question.....what if I dont?

I made no assumptions regarding the ops intent


----------



## dgates01 (Jun 24, 2018)

oldfart said:


> Im sure they were just curious, but he did ask, do I have to claim the income?
> 
> The answer of course is yes, but that begs the question.....what if I dont?
> 
> I made no assumptions regarding the ops intent


No worries.

As for me, I would prefer the 1099 no matter how much I made. I would think that would make it's less likely to be audited since the IRS already knows what I actually made if they got corresponding documentation confirming it.


----------

